# Egg Beaters vs. Egg Whites



## cha (Dec 6, 2005)

So, what is everyone's thought on eating Egg Beaters eggs for someone who can't tolerate egg whites?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2005)

Egg beaters are just fine


----------



## FenderBender (Dec 6, 2005)

By "Can't tolerate" do you mean yuchhhh or you have an alergy???

Egg beaters are pretty much just egg whites with some coloring and preservatives thrown in. About the same nutrition.

I ussually add some scallion and Fat free cheese, they taste better.  Also fresh tastes a lot better than the container whites.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 6, 2005)

cha said:
			
		

> So, what is everyone's thought on eating Egg Beaters eggs for someone who can't tolerate egg whites?


Eggbeaters are fine. Although, as it was said, if it is because you are allergic to egg-whites then you might have to give it a miss.


----------



## Hatdog (Dec 6, 2005)

I think egg beaters taste like garbage (Expensive too!)....although they are ok nutritionally....I prefer egg whites with a couple of yokes...usually a 4 to 1 ratio...just me I guess...whatever works.


----------



## jarsteen (Dec 7, 2005)

How many egg whites can i take as a source of protein? I take a total of 43g protein supplement at the start n end of the day.. in the middle i take 6 egg whites with 2 egg yolks for flavour and throw the other 4 away. Issit safe and is there such a thing as protein over dose? Are the egg whites fattening? I am an asian and i have an ectomorph body type.. slim n hard to gain weight.

Is the protein content in the egg whites better eaten raw or issit the same if it is half boiled?

thanks =]


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 7, 2005)

jarsteen said:
			
		

> How many egg whites can i take as a source of protein? I take a total of 43g protein supplement at the start n end of the day.. in the middle i take 6 egg whites with 2 egg yolks for flavour and throw the other 4 away. Issit safe and is there such a thing as protein over dose? Are the egg whites fattening? I am an asian and i have an ectomorph body type.. slim n hard to gain weight.
> 
> Is the protein content in the egg whites better eaten raw or issit the same if it is half boiled?
> 
> thanks =]


Egg whites are a great source of protein and having 6 whites and 2 yolks per day is fine. Some people have 20-30 egg whites a day and they are still going strong! 


In regards to protein - as long as you are healthy and do not have any kidney or liver diseases then you can take in LOTS of protein and you will have no health concerns as a result. And by lots I mean in the hundreds of grams a day.

However - although it may not be unhealthy for you - there is a limit as to how useful that protein will be to your body. So, as a general rule, if you aim to get between 1g and 1.5g of protein per pound of your body weight (so if you weigh 70kg, or 154 pounds, then you want to get between 154 and 230g protein EACH DAY).

Egg whites are only 17 calories each with about 3.5g of protein. And, just like most foods, they will only be 'fattening' if they are eaten in quantities that mean you are eating them with a diet that is far over and above your required calorie needs and you are not training correctly. 


And the protein content of cooked and raw eggs are the same - BUT (and this is important) your body CAN NOT FULLY DIGEST RAW EGGS. The digestibility is only HALF of that of cooked eggs!! So you need to/should cook your egg whites.


----------



## punch (Dec 8, 2005)

That's some awesome info on eggs and protein Emma.  I personally go the cheaper route with the eggs whites but to spice things up every once in awhile I'll do the egg beaters.  They're perfectly suitable as a substitue.


----------



## jarsteen (Dec 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Helpful info..


----------

